# Anyone deal with "Travel with Alan" out of Lynnwood, WA ?



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 19, 2018)

I am looking at a 4 night cruise he is advertising, Seattle - British Columbia - Seattle, on Royal Caribbean Explorer of the Seas. This would be for a girl-friends getaway. It is $393.89 pp with all taxes and port charges, and you can upgrade to a balcony for $100.00 pp. I have only been on a European river cruise, never on a regular cruise ship and thought it would be fun to try this little cruise and see if it I like it.


"…..just $249 per person, based on double occupancy for an inside stateroom.  Government taxes and port expenses of $144.89 per person are additional.  This sailing also has great upgrades.  You can upgrade to an ocean-view (window) stateroom for $50 per person!  You can upgrade to a balcony stateroom for $100 per person."

I have read some negative things on-line about his company, so am looking for some input, or any input at all about a short cruise out of Seattle.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2018)

What is your question? Personally, I think it's too short. You won't even get settled in. You'll be rushing around for all the really 3 days because you will barely get aboard and bags by dinner time, and on disembarkation day, they'll want you off the ship by 8 or so in the morning. So you really just have a couple of days- at least one of which is a port day in Victoria.

I have nothing against RCCL, but the lines don't put their 'best' ships on these short junkets.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2018)

Is there a question here? Go for it. No more that 2 to a cabin- the bathrooms are too small. The 4 nights are really just 2 days. You get on and bags about dinner time, an on disembarkation day, they want you off by 8-9 a.m. I think you should take at least a 7 nighter, but this will give you a taste.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't know anything about Alan or his company, but we just returned from a marvelous nine-day cruise on Royal Caribbean. I loved everything about the whole experience and would do it again in a heartbeat.  For your first cruise, I think this four-day adventure would be great. Plus, the water should be pretty calm going from Seattle through all the islands and on to Vancouver Island and it should be quite scenic. The only problem I can imagine is that it's such a short trip you probably won't get to explore everything the ship has to offer.  But, it should be a really fun girls' getaway.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. My questions is has anyone had any difficulties dealing with this company ? I know 4 nights/5 days is not ideal, but that is the most time my friends can spare in September when the cruise is scheduled.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2018)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I am looking at a 4 night cruise he is advertising, Seattle - British Columbia - Seattle, on Royal Caribbean Explorer of the Seas. This would be for a girl-friends getaway. It is $393.89 pp with all taxes and port charges, and you can upgrade to a balcony for $100.00 pp. I have only been on a European river cruise, never on a regular cruise ship and thought it would be fun to try this little cruise and see if it I like it.
> 
> 
> "…..just $249 per person, based on double occupancy for an inside stateroom.  Government taxes and port expenses of $144.89 per person are additional.  This sailing also has great upgrades.  You can upgrade to an ocean-view (window) stateroom for $50 per person!  You can upgrade to a balcony stateroom for $100 per person."
> ...


I have not dealt with this company but based on some Reviews on TripAdvisor, I would not book with them.  Check out another travel website, such as vacationstogo.com and 
compare prices.

Richard


----------



## Karen G (Jun 19, 2018)

Also check with CruCon.com  We book most of our cruises through them and have always had great service. Plus, they'll offer some extra perks.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 19, 2018)

If you do book with this company, be sure that the payment for the cruise is made directly to Royal Caribbean!  The first cruise we booked on our own I went with a travel agency that responded to an inquiry I made to CruiseCompete- a company that passes on the requested cruise info to various agencies.  I got suckered in by a now bankrupt online Florida agency, which offered all kinds of perks and low pricing if we paid for the cruise in full immediately.  The payment went to the agency.  They filed for bankruptcy 9 months before our sail date.  Luckily, our credit card company absorbed our loss, but it was a major fiasco and very stressful.  Now we book thru Costco.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 20, 2018)

Gayle, I think I found your cruise on www.vacationstogo.com Go there then enter 37771 in the 'Fast Break' search window. 37772 is the next week and more money.

Jim


----------

